# AMD FreeSync - Wann nutzt es und wie?



## me2u (25. März 2017)

Hallo allerseits,

leider konnte ich mit Hilfe der SuFu nichts passendes zu meiner Frage finden und deswegen pack ich die jetzt hier rein: Ich habe eine MSI Gaming X RX480 mit der ich hauptsächlich die neueren Titel (3, 4 & 1) der Battlefield-Reihe spiele.
Da mir mein 23" Screen in der Zwischenzeit "zu klein" geworden ist, will ich mir in Kürze einen 27/28" Monitor beschaffen. Auflösungstechnisch reichen mir die 1080p vollends und für mich ergibt es daher weder einen technischen noch einen finanziellen Sinn, auf 4K upzugraden.
Jetzt stellts ich mir die Frage: Sollte ich darauf achten, dass ich einen Monitor kaufe, der AMD-FreeSync unterstützt oder ist das in meinem Falle - die RX480 spuckt stets >80fps aus - gar nicht nötig (bzw.: kann ich allenfalls genau so gut V-Sync nutzen)?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe, euer
- me2u


----------



## XxPvtPaulaxX (25. März 2017)

Was ist FreeSync™ Technologie? 
1 min googeln...


----------



## mazzilla (25. März 2017)

Ich denke er wollte ein paar Meinungen hören


----------



## me2u (26. März 2017)

XxPvtPaulaxX schrieb:


> Was ist FreeSync™ Technologie?
> 1 min googeln...



... siehe:



mazzilla schrieb:


> Ich denke er wollte ein paar Meinungen hören



Bingo, 100 Gummipunkte für den Kandidaten! 
Werbung und Marketing suggerieren mir natürlich, dass ich AMD FreeSync unbedingt brauche, und Linus erklärt's auch ganz nett auf YouTube. Aber bringt es wirklich was oder kann man gut darauf verzichten?


----------



## JoM79 (26. März 2017)

Hast du Probleme mit tearing? 
Wenn ja, dann solltest du Freesync nutzen. 
Vsync unterbindet zwar auch tearing, allerdings nur starr und nicht adaptiv.


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (28. März 2017)

Man könnte als "Faustregel" sagen, je weniger Hz dein Monitor hat und je weniger Fps deine Graka in den gewünschten Spielen bringt, desto mehr bringt Freesync.
Z.B. bei TW3 was in 3440x1440 meine Graka absolut ans Limit bringt, möchte ich Freesync nicht mehr missen. Ich komme jetzt gut mit 40-45 fps zurecht, während ich vorher mit VSync nur Probleme hatte(entweder aus => tearing oder an => unregelmäßige drops auf 59 oder weniger, was dann zur halbierung der Fps durch Vsync geführt hat)


----------



## me2u (9. Mai 2019)

*Update*

In der Zwischenzeit habe ich hier eine Gigabyte RX Vega 64 8GB in Verbindung mit einem Samsung FreeSync Monitor im Einsatz - läuft ganz gut soweit und man merkt FreeSync schon; gerade wenn die Frames mal droppen, dann scheinen das Bild und gerade die schnellen Bewegungen ziemlich flüssig zu bleiben.


----------

